# Sandwichs D`Aubergines,Tomato et Chèvre



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 20, 2012)

An uncomplicated delicious Mediterranean Sandwich by Margi Cintrano: 

Evoo
1 1/2  cups chopped peeled seeded tomatoes
1/4 cup chopped fresh basil herb
2 tsps red wine vinegar
1 eggplant cut lengthwise into 1/2 Inch thick slices
Italian or French style rustic country Baguettes
9 ounces of soft room temperature French or Italian goat cheese
( such as Montrachet ) 

1. combine chopped tomatoes, basil chopped finely and red wine vinegar in a bowl. 
2. season mixture to taste with salt and freshly ground black pepper and set aside
3. prepare the broiler part of your oven, by preheating
4. brush the eggplant slices lightly with Evoo 
5. grill aubergine / eggplant and then, the bread until golden
( about 4 mins. to 5 mins. per side for the eggplant & 2 minutes for the bread ).
6. arrange the bread slices on plates, and spread goat cheese over and then top with eggplant slices and spread the tomato mixture and salt & pepper.

*** Nice sandwich ...

*** The idea is, one can use any cheese of choice here that pairs well with eggplant; Asiago, Provolone, a young mild Reggiano Parmesano or Manchego, Fontina etcetra ... 

Kind regards.
Margi. Cintrano.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 20, 2012)

That sounds really good, Margi!

Another way for me to use eggplant!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 20, 2012)

*@ P. Fiona:  Awesome Sandwich*



PrincessFiona60 said:


> That sounds really good, Margi!
> 
> Another way for me to use eggplant!


 
@ Princess Fiona,

I do enjoy this sandwich very much ... It is so versatile too ... I prefer not to broil / grill the goat cheese and tomato, however, if you prefer to do a French Goat Cheese Parmigiana (melted cheese in Italian is Parmigiano or Parmigiana)  version, that option is open ... 

Eggplant are 1 Euro a Kilo, which is not a great bargain, however, a discount --- eggplant are grown in Andalusia ( Moorish Andalusia ) and thus, are not costly --- however, every little savings is a help ... 

In this way, I can splash out on the French goat cheese !!! 

Enjoy --- it is real healthy too ... 

Have a nice wkend. 
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 30, 2012)

*@ Hillary: Goat Cheese Sandwich Ideas*



HillaryMiller said:


> I don't like eggplant..
> do you have another idea about what veggie that I can use?


 

Good Morning,

Firstly, thanks for your feedback.

To substitute Aubergine or Eggplant, and keep within theme of this southern French Italian Sandwich; 

I would select for change of pace :

1) Zucchini slices ( corgette )

2) Plum Red Ripe Tomato slices, and leave it out of the Mixture if you find that too much tomato

 3) Charred or Roasted Red Bell Pepper Slices 


Hope this helps. 
Margi. Cintrano.


----------

